# New Pics - Apr 28, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr28

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those babies are O SO cute......love the little ******.........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gonna use the K.I.S.S. principle on your current pictures, Terry...


*AWWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!* TERRIFIC !! 


LOVE, HUGS, SCRITCHES TO ALL!!

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful babies! Do fantail babies tend to keep their chins tucked in at such a tender age?

Those little ducklings are just darling!

Quite a cold hard stare from that crow! His beak is so strong looking compared to the pigeons'.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks ladies for having a look! Obviously, I am an OBSESSED grandmother or great grandmother as the case may be .. you know how us Grandma's can get.

Don't really know about the chin tucking, Terri, but that's another great observation from you. Perhaps one of our fancy bird experts will know.

That crow beak is indeed formidable. They typically play completely dead or will bite at you and/or grasp with their toes. The strength of their toes is very, very impressive as is the power of the beak. They can put a very good squeeze on you with their toes and can give a really good peck or bite/pinch with the beak .. AND .. they are tenacious and won't let go with either beak or toes .. you have to pry them off ..

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks so much for the new pictures. The babies, pigeons and ducks, are all adorable. Hope the crow does well - I do love those guys, even if they can bite hard.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

The crow looks very healthy otherwise. I had to laugh at your description of the power of their beak and feet, lol ;-) They are certainly very different from pigeons this way and for a bird their size and weight, they've really got some amazing strength. You sure do get your share of crow casualties there.

Here's an unrelated video for the crow enthusiasts that I found the other day...thought it was very cute and interesting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1grN3ngutBY


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The crow seems to be doing well and will be here with me until Tuesday when my permitted rehabber friend is back in town. 

That video is a treasure, Brad .. thanks for the link!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful pics again. How can you focus on doing anything with all those darling babies around? I would just spend my whole day with them playing 

Lovely crow.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> Wonderful pics again. How can you focus on doing anything with all those darling babies around? I would just spend my whole day with them playing Reti


It's tempting, but there are just too many babies here right now to do much of anything besides make the rounds of caring for them  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, the video was too cute for words. What a pair.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please DO keep showing off the babies, grandbabies and such.  

Fan Fan and travelers babies are really gorgeous as is the white baby, and of course the ducks are always cute.

The crow has an interesting and intimidating look, doesn't he/she?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Please DO keep showing off the babies, grandbabies and such.


Be careful what you wish for  

Terry


----------

